# I press "Submit Photo"...



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

...and nothing happens. Anyone else having issues?


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

Yep, same problem.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I got it to work finely. :/


----------

